# Kitchens in italy



## Lrudland

Hi there, friends and I have bought and are renovating an apartment near cervinia and are trying to look at options for kitchens but I can’t get anywhere. Who are the nationwide kitchen sellers in Italy?! Would be great to get a list of cheap/middle of the road/expensive nationwide sellers.

Thanks in advance

Luke


----------



## GeordieBorn

There is Ikea, look at the uk site if Eglish needed as the product numbers are the same on both sites. Or there is the likes of Mondo here. Watch out for these on delivery as they were charging 10% of the cost, but you can pick up at their warehouse. For others look up in the Yellow pages here. I'd look to see who the neighbours use and shop local if you can, may cost a little more, but you will likely get better service and quality.


----------



## baldilocks

GeordieBorn said:


> There is Ikea, look at the uk site if Eglish needed as the product numbers are the same on both sites. Or there is the likes of Mondo here. Watch out for these on delivery as they were charging 10% of the cost, but you can pick up at their warehouse. For others look up in the Yellow pages here. I'd look to see who the neighbours use and shop local if you can, may cost a little more, but you will likely get better service and quality.


If you want recommendations on anything always ask the neighbours.


----------



## Lrudland

Thanks folks, that’s really useful, will have a look at your suggestions. And ask the neighbours!


----------



## Italia-Mx

Ikea and Mondo. Cheap and really poor quality. You will need a new kitchen before five years. Ask the contractors doing your renovation work. Often they can refer you to many independent sellers who supply quality goods made in Italy.


----------



## NickZ

Ikea provides a 25 year warranty. 

Mondo I think is five. The Mondo 10% includes installation usually. Ikea OTOH tacks on installation to the shipping cost. PLUS they charge you for taking down the old one. Plus they both charge to mount faucets etc.

IMHO the big problem with both are the appliances. The ones they provide aren't that great and they'll charge you a fair bit for them. OTOH you can buy without and pick your favorites from the local appliances shops .

Ikea has more options. Some of which aren't that easy to find with the others. 

If you're spending €€€ there are other choices but the question I'd ask if they're better value for the money. Higher cost doesn't mean higher quality.


----------



## Italia-Mx

But in my case, I've got higher quality.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Italia-Mx said:


> But in my case, I've got higher quality.


Did the salesman tell you it was better quality whilst counting your money?


----------



## NickZ

The OP asked for cheap/middle of the road and expensive options. Ikea unless you pick one of the set options is actually middle or the road or even borderline expensive.

Better drawer slides cost money,better countertop costs money,different options for the internals cost money,higher heights cost more so it's really easy to double or triple the base cost with Ikea. They sell a faucet that costs more than the third of cost of a basic kitchen. JUST the faucet.

There are places at a fraction of the cost of either Ikea or Mondo.


----------



## Italia-Mx

No, I rented three places in Italy before I bought my own place and chose my own quality merchandise so I have personal experience with what is cheap and falls apart in five years. It's the IKEA and Mondo junk that was in those places I rented.


----------



## baldilocks

We have IKEA in our kitchen and their wardrobes and beds in our bedrooms - perfect after 12 years. They have cheapo quality for cheapo price but if you buy their better quality stuff ...


----------



## NickZ

Italia-Mx said:


> No, I rented three places in Italy before I bought my own place and chose my own quality merchandise so I have personal experience with what is cheap and falls apart in five years. It's the IKEA and Mondo junk that was in those places I rented.


Most rentals aren't going to bother with Ikea. They go to the local hardware shop or at most somebody like Leroy Merlin. Merlin sells complete kitchens for half the price of Ikea. There are even cheaper options at some hardware shops.

Even if they go Ikea or Mondo they're going to make the cheapest selections possible. Did you? I doubt you did. Bet the place you bought your kitchen had lower priced options. 

Renters aren't exactly known for treating things gently. The guy across the hall had to do a fair bit of reno work after his last tenant left. It took weeks just to clean the place.


----------



## Italia-Mx

I don't live with expats. I have always lived in Italy with Italians who are my neighbors and relatives. I took their advice and handled everything the way they always have. I've been in Italy for 20 years and I was here when the IKEA in my province was built, when it hired it's employees and when it opened. The people in my area didn't switch to IKEA just because they now had access to one. They mostly stick with the tried and true and the best quality they can afford. It's the same with shopping at our outdoor markets. My cousin took me to the markets and introduced me to the vendors that she says have the best quality for the best price. When in Rome?


----------

